# Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

						Noctua hat kürzlich mehrere Bilder seiner kommenden Lüfterserie veröffentlicht. Es geht um den NF-A12x25, der sich über vier Jahre in der Entwicklung befunden haben soll und bereits auf der Computex 2017 gezeigt wurde. Die Besonderheit der Lüfter liegt im geringen Abstand zwischen Flügel und Rahmen von nur noch 0,5 Millimetern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*


----------



## Kotzi01 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Ich hoffe doch den gibts auch wieder in Schwarz????? Liebe Noctua Chef´s..... in Schwarz! Nicht dieses komische Eier / Kuchenfarbige Lüfterlie....  Bitte Bitte Bitteeeeeeeeee


----------



## amdahl (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Als ich mich zuletzt über das Thema informiert habe hatten sie Probleme den Kunststoff so hinzubekommen dass so enge Toleranzen auch über mehrere Jahre nicht zum Problem werden.
Vermutlich werden sie jetzt nicht anfangen mit anderen Farben zusätzliche Unwägbarkeiten einzugehen.
Mir persönlich macht das nichts aus, wenn ich Noctua-Lüfter kaufe müssen die braun sein 

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Thema aktive Geräuschunterdrückung geworden? Lange nichts mehr davon gehört *pun intended


----------



## matti30 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

jap, der wird nur in der Chromax Variante gekauft. 

vielleicht des Interesses wegen auch in der Originalfarbe.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

hauptsache; der ist auch leiser...
Aber diese Farben


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Wenn der in Schwarz kommt kaufe ich mir den zu 100%.


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Klingt sehr interessant, hatte den garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Mal sehen wann das Teil kommt und was es kostet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



amdahl schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Thema aktive Geräuschunterdrückung geworden? Lange nichts mehr davon gehört *pun intended



Nice.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Hätte nicht erwartet, dass sich ein Lüfter nach einigen Jahren um 0,3 mm ausdehnen kann.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



amdahl schrieb:


> Mir persönlich macht das nichts aus, wenn ich Noctua-Lüfter kaufe müssen die braun sein



bei mir z.B. auch... man soll ruhig sehen, dass ich lieber Qualität denn Schönheit kaufe - wobei letzteres auch wieder subjektiv ist und vom Einzelnen abhängt 
Wer das Braun nicht mag, für den gibt es ja noch BeQuiet und der Rest hat dann halt mehr NH Lüfter für sich


----------



## Fadinaway (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Wieder ein Design Wunderwerk. Nikotingelb und hundehaufen. Wunderschön. Noctua halt...


----------



## hellm (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen WunderlÃ¼fter*



Fadinaway schrieb:


> Wieder ein Design Wunderwerk. Nikotingelb und hundehaufen. Wunderschön. Noctua halt...





Ich muss dann immer an die englische Redewendung "When the shit hits the fan" denken.

ältere Serien werden ja in sehr viel erträglicherem Grau neu aufgelegt:
Noctua Redux


----------



## farming (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Fadinaway schrieb:


> Wieder ein Design Wunderwerk. Nikotingelb und hundehaufen. Wunderschön. Noctua halt...



Ich mag deren Design und Farbwahl sehr gern und kaufe sie gerade deshalb.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Österreicher haben ein Faible für Braun  

Mir ist es relativ egal ob die Noctua-Lüfter in beige/braun oder grau/anthrazit kommen, solange sie nebengeräuschfrei sind. Habe bereits beide Varianten, wobei erstere Made in Taiwan und letztere Made in China sind.

Hoffe der neue (härtere?) Kunststoff erzeugt nicht mehr Resonanz als der bisherige. Soll der neue Lüfter nicht gar doppelt so viel wie bisherige 120mm Noctuas kosten ( also rund 40 € )?


----------



## Scorpionx01 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Vier Jahre? Ich benutze ja nicht gerne die Abkürzung LOL, aber LOL. Das ist in meinen Augen was für eine Bachelorarbeit, aber mehr auch nicht. Ist-Zustand prüfen und dann herausfinden, was man optimieren kann.


----------



## amdahl (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Dann bewirb dich doch bei denen, Leuten die so clever sind dass sie den gesamten Entwicklungsprozess um den Faktor 10 und mehr verkürzen können zahlen die bestimmt ein Vermögen.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Vier Jahre? Ich benutze ja nicht gerne die Abkürzung LOL, aber LOL. Das ist in meinen Augen was für eine Bachelorarbeit, aber mehr auch nicht. Ist-Zustand prüfen und dann herausfinden, was man optimieren kann.



Mach du erstmal einen Bachelor, dann wirst du sehen das du nichtmal das schaffst.


----------



## Do Berek (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Österreicher haben ein Faible für Braun



MMD!


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Österreicher haben ein Faible für Braun


Gehört das noch zur Meinungsfreiheit oder zum §4.2 der Forenregeln?


----------



## fuma.san (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Also wenn es die wieder nur in Braun gibt bleibe ich bei meinen Silent Wings 3.

In der Preisklasse wo sich die Lüfter bewegen, sollte dann auch alles stimmen. Da gehört für mich auch eine ansprechende Farbe dazu.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Sollange die nicht in Regenbogenfarbe kommen ist mir das egal.
Allerdings wenn die dafür 1€ günstiger wären....


----------



## Oromis16 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Boah das wärs. Sechs Blätter, die drei Primärfarben und die drei entsprechenden Mischfarben


----------



## Freiheraus (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Gehört das noch zur Meinungsfreiheit oder zum §4.2 der Forenregeln?



Das wird Ethikkommission des Forums entscheiden^^


----------



## micha34 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Noctua muss ja in dieser Preisliga mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Neuerungen im Gespräch bleiben.
Nach dem Kauf meines letzten Kühler,Nh d 15, würde ich Sagen,das die lieber auf den bestehenden Qualitätsstandard Achten sollen.Diese beiliegenden Lüfter sind zwar relativ Leise und vom Durchsatz auch absolut ausreichend,nur der Rundlauf.....der gesamte Kühler wackelt oft wie ein alter Kühlschrank der gerade anspringt.

Als Kunde ist mir das eher Egal ob sich Lüfterflügel nach 5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb geringfügig Längen.Entsprechen 10 Jahre Betrieb, wenn der Lüfter 12 Stunden täglich laufen sollte.

Gut,Noctua arbeitet zumindest daran um ihre Lüfter zu Optimieren. Kleinere Toleranzen bedeuten höhere Kosten bei der Herstellung.
Die von Noctua angegebenen Toleranzen der neuen Lüfter sind im allgemeinen Maschinenbau aber riesige Scheunentore,deswegen frage ich mich ob so eine Preiserhöhung  durch die Hintertüre erfolgen soll.

Noctua kaufe ich weil ich eine zuverlässige Kühlung mit guter Leistung benötige und die Montage keine Probleme macht. Bislang wurde ich noch nicht Enttäuscht und habe mich
auf diesen Hersteller deshalb festgelegt.

Exakt so lange bis dieser mich Enttäuscht. Für die künstlerischen Belange von Kühlern(Farbgestaltung,bunte Gimmicks) habe ich keine entsprechende Ader.


----------



## kadney (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Hier noch ein paar Infos von der Noctua Seite:

NF-A12x25: technische Hintergrunde und Herausforderungen bei der Fertigung


Und was hier immer alle mit der Farbe haben. 
Je nach Erfolg wird es langfristig mit Sicherheit auch vom neuen Modell eine schwarze Chromax-Variante geben.
Wobei man bedenken sollte, dass die Farbgebung, durch das neue Material bedingt, leicht ungleichmäßig ist. Wie das wohl in Schwarz aussehen würde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider zeigen die Bilder in der News nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt, vielleicht sieht es ja inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so extrem aus.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hätte nicht erwartet, dass sich ein Lüfter nach einigen Jahren um 0,3 mm ausdehnen kann.


Finde ich super. Man kauft einen 120mm Lüfter und nach x Jahren hat man dann einen 140er


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Inzwischen könnts mir auch egal sein, welche Farben ein Lüfter hat, aber das Auge isst nunmal mit. 


Rarek schrieb:


> bei mir z.B. auch... man soll ruhig sehen, dass ich lieber Qualität denn Schönheit kaufe - wobei letzteres auch wieder subjektiv ist und vom Einzelnen abhängt
> Wer das Braun nicht mag, für den gibt es ja noch BeQuiet und der Rest hat dann halt mehr NH Lüfter für sich


Eben, es gibt ja nicht nur Noctua, die machen sich ihren Kundenkreis kleiner als er eigentlich sein müsste. In Zeiten von RGB Wahn bekommt das nochmals besondere Gewichtung.


----------



## mannefix (15. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Na bin mal gespannt, ob die leiser als Eloop B12-1 sind. Würde mich selbst als Lüftergeil bezeichnen.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Bin mal gespannt was die kosten, hätte auch mal ganz gerne ein paar hochwertige Lüfter


----------



## KnSN (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Solche Lüfter taumeln um 18-21 Euro nach den günstigsten Marktpreisen, die 120mm-Modelle entsprechend um 1 Euro günstiger zu haben. Generell ist MindFactory die erste Wahl, weil die niedrigsten Preise, zumeist gen Ende des Monats, und ab einem Warenwert von 150 Euro per Midnight-Shopping entfallen die Versandkosten, was keine all zu große Hürde darstelle, insofern man den - hoffentlich guten - Tower damit vollrammeln will, ergo um 150-200 Euro. Schade ist jedoch, dass MindFactory den Warenwert von 100 auf 150 Euro angehoben hat. 

Ich habe für 6x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 BQ SIW3 14025-HF PWM und 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 BQ SIW3 12025-LF PWM um 155 Euro bezahlt, 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 BQ SIW3 14025-LF PWM sind bereits dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 inbegriffen gewesen und 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 BQ SIW3 13525-MF PWM werkeln am be quiet! Dark Rock TF. Mein Bruder hat sich 8x Noctua NF-A14 PWM für um die 155 Euro geholt, passend zum Noctua NH-D15 mit 2x Noctua NF-A15 PWM, zwei weitere Noctua NF-A14 PWM und ein Noctua NF-A15 PWM stehen an, da kommt der Noctua NF-A12 PWM gerade recht, denn einen davon kann er gebrauchen. 

Also zum Vollrammeln geht der Mindestbestellwert von 150 Euro, um die Versandkosten einzusparen, noch gerade so in Ordnung.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Die Farbe ist auch mir wummms. Wenn die Lüfter taugen , kommen diese in meine Kiste....feddisch.

greetz
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Auch wenn die Farbe eher nebensächlich ist: Macht sich Noctua durch die Farbgebung nicht selbst den Kundenkreis kleiner? Es gibt nun mal Fälle, wo optisch einfach nur ein einfacher, schwarzer Lüfter passt. Aber immerhin bleibt Noctua seiner Linie treu ^^


----------



## Snowhack (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Bei mir zählt nicht nur die Leistung und Geräuscheentwicklung sondern auch das Aussehen. 

(Da hängt Noctualeider irgendwo im Mittelalter fest mit der Farbkombinationen) 

Wird es die Lüfter nur als AF oder auch als Push Lüfter geben ?


----------



## DrOwnz (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



Snowhack schrieb:


> (Da hängt Noctualeider irgendwo im Mittelalter fest mit der Farbkombinationen)



Chromax *hust*


----------



## micha34 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Noctua baut Lüfter mit hoher Lebensdauer.Die restlichen parameter sind bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht schlechter.
Was die Lautstärke betrifft da Achte ich nur noch auf Lüfterdurchmesser und Drehzahl,das sind eigentlich die bestimmenden Faktoren.
Ich habe noch ausserhalb des PC Bereich Noctua Lüfter in 24V Industrieausführung verbaut,die auf der üblichen Noctua Technik basieren.Leise ist was anderes,wenn Gas gegeben wird!


----------



## empy (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*



mannefix schrieb:


> Na bin mal gespannt, ob die leiser als Eloop B12-1 sind. Würde mich selbst als Lüftergeil bezeichnen.



Antrag unterstützt, bin echt unschlüssig, ob in Zukunft Eloops oder NFs.


----------



## NiXoN (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

ich hab kürzlich alles auf noctua umgebaut, schon alleine weil ich 3x 200 verwende und da die Auswahl eher  ist. Damit es passt hab ich die 120er auch gleich mit geändert.
Die Eloops hab ich auch hier, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sogar 3 oder 4 verschiedene 120er. Sind auch nicht verkehrt aber halt nur 120 und jetzt auch 140, glaub ich.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Noctuas, aber wer weiß wann meine Wakü mal fertig gebaut wird


----------



## DarkMatterS (16. April 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Gibts die auch in RGB? 
Wenn die sich das 4 Jahre Entwicklung kosten lassen, ist doch wohl ne schwarze Variante auch im Budget.
Für mich überwiegt bei Noctua immer noch das optische Downgrade, als das Performance Upgrade.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich gespannt


----------



## Kotzi01 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Ich baue mir einen tollen neuen PC zusammen.... mit 2500Euro Hardware... will mir mal besondere Lüfter leisten und dann soll ich in Baige / Braun so nen Lüfter in ein schönes Schwarzes LED beleuchtetes Umfeld einbauen????? Machen die wenigsten.... bzw ich habe es nun wie vor 15Jahren gemacht... Pinsel und Öl-Farbe... Danke Noctua... für die Fans von euch genau das richtige!


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

Tja der eine PC kann leuchten, der andere ist leise und kühl


----------



## NiXoN (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Bilder zeigen den potenziellen Wunderlüfter*

dann kann man ja immernoch zu den Chromax greifen, sind halt nicht ganz so effizient, aber sollten auch schon was bewirken.

Ich für meinen Teil hab ein Window und ich finde die Farbe nicht störend sondern eher markant

Nur die wenigsten Ferraris fahren in Silber rum


----------

